# Hobby lobby 2lbs bag of marbles for $2.99



## GoodShot (Dec 28, 2012)

If anyone needs inexpensive practice ammo check out hobby lobby they have 2lbs bag of clear marbles for $2.99 in the floral section


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Hobby Lobby rocks! I'll bet they have somewhat of a bad name in LA, though, don't they?


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

thanks 4 reminding me! i need to look for a deal like that around here, as i lost nearly all my marbles!  (tried seeding em in the forest but havent spotted any sprouting marble trees yet)

tnx 4 sharing & happy shooting

cheers, remco


----------



## GoodShot (Dec 28, 2012)

At capnjoe it was my first time ever at a Hobby Lobby so I couldn't say much about their reputation what I did notice was that it was a mess and it was hard to get any help I went on a saturday so that might of been it


----------



## GoodShot (Dec 28, 2012)

At viper I read a post hear once on spray painting your ammo a bright orange or white to make it easier to find


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

GoodShot said:


> At viper I read a post hear once on spray painting your ammo a bright orange or white to make it easier to find


thanks for the tip bro might be a good idea to aid in seeing the flightpath more clearly. but as i do most of my shooting out in the woods i have little hope of recovering it. thats why i like marbles for plinking and leadfilled nuts for hunting: they are cheap


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Hobby Lobby, Joanns, Michaels, are all craft stores to go to for marbles and birch plywood . you can find glues and other slingshot useable stuff . after all , they are hobby stores , just take a walk around the store . just remember to check your sunday newspapers and thier web sites for coupons, specials, and deals .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I used to buy these in bulk when they were 50% off. They don't seem to sale these anymore. :sorry:


----------

